# Is JL Audio just as good as Arc Audio? Ok to buy from Sonic Electronics?



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

I know it is a tough and close race but is JL Audio just as good as Arc Audio if not better? 

Also anyone know if Sonic Electronics is ok to purchase from? I noticed JL says they don't have any supported licensed internet dealers. I don't want to have issues if something goes wrong with the amp. I bought an amp in the past that was DOA and it has been a nightmare dealing with the company!

I plan to upgrade my system with a good 5 channel and 4 channel amp. Arc seems to have a little more powerful 5 channel (100 watts more on the sub channel) vs the JL 5 channel. Not really sure if that will be super noticeable though being you need 10x in power to double the output. So only talking 1/10th extra juice.

Thoughts?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I have had great luck purchasing from Sonic Electronix, but to be honest, if you are worried about a warranty, try Al & Ed's pricematching. That's how I got my C3-650 comp set. They offered what I felt was a good price, plus a warranty now.


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

I have purchased many product from Sonix Electronics. Nothing wrong with them.

If you are worried about warranty, the go to JL's website and look for an authorized dealer. You cant have it all. Warranty or pay less?

Take a look at Alpine. Some of the Class D amps have the same specs at a lower price. I suspect they might even be manufactured in the same place.


----------



## robb01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sonic is a great place to buy from, even though they aren't an authorized dealer, they should still offer a 1 year warranty on it.


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

I have ordered from them and had no issues.


----------



## Magnified (Dec 22, 2012)

Sonic is a site sponsor. I'm sure they will do what they can if things were to go wrong right away. I've bought form them and am very happy.

I don't have any experience wiht Arc to say who is an equal to what. Anyone?


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

chithead said:


> I have had great luck purchasing from Sonic Electronix, but to be honest, if you are worried about a warranty, try Al & Ed's pricematching. That's how I got my C3-650 comp set. They offered what I felt was a good price, plus a warranty now.


Be careful with Al & Eds also not all of them are equal. I purchased from them for years. I found a location a few blocks from home after moving. I came in asked about an install and checked prices, but didn't feel comfortable with them. They just didn't seem to know a lot about anything regarding equipment or adapters etc. I did order a set of separates for her car and it seemed like they where previously installed re-boxed and re-sold. I never installed them got them returned they gave me the run around, but eventually gave me a refund. Sure enough 2 months later they had a seizure sign on the door and they got shutdown. I read in the paper that the store was a front for a money laundering scam to fund terrorist!!


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I have used Arc Audio and JL Audio and feel that JL amps are better made. As far as sound goes, they are equal. My Arc KS 300.4 gave me an annoying engine noise problem that I just couldn't shake. Sonic Electronix is top notch to me. Fast delivery and excellent service. Just make sure within 30 days that you like the product because they will give you a full refund. Anytime after that good luck to you.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

Crutchfield is an authorized Internet dealer for JL

Sonic has always been good to me. 

They honored a price that had expired. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

I went from a JL slash 300/2v2 and a slash 1000/1v2 to Arc 4200se and Arc 2300se, not even close the Arc's "in my opinion" were much better!....I'm not saying JL ain't good, their products have never let me down and I would maybe purchase their products again in the future...but I and anyone who demo'd the before and after install couldn't agree more

(disclaimer, the above statement is my personal opinion only and other's personal experience may differ from mine)


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I have both (JL running my 8's, arc running my mids and tweets). Flip a coin, they are both solid contenders. I am really liking my "newer" arc audio, but any differences are minor at best. Whomever gives you the best support and service (assuming price is similar) is the one I would pick.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

rgiorgio said:


> Take a look at Alpine. Some of the Class D amps have the same specs at a lower price. I suspect they might even be manufactured in the same place.


I'd recommend that the OP stay with Arc or JL Audio. Why? Because I owned 2 PDX amplifiers and BOTH of them were problematic out of the box. My PDX-5 hissed and popped at turn on/off, was returned to Alpine, and was sent back saying nothing was wrong. My PDX V9 hissed and popped turn on/off and I wasn't about to go through that RMA game again.

There is a reason for that lower price and it isn't worth the hassle to try to save a few dollars on an inferior product.


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

Sonic is great to deal with IMHO. What series JL? (HD or XD)


----------



## hawaii_broncos_fan (Nov 30, 2011)

Arc over jl but that's just me. I have purchased a few times from sonic w/no problems at all. Also why are you looking for a 5 channel and a 4 channel amp?


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

ChrisB said:


> I'd recommend that the OP stay with Arc or JL Audio. Why? Because I owned 2 PDX amplifiers and BOTH of them were problematic out of the box. My PDX-5 hissed and popped at turn on/off, was returned to Alpine, and was sent back saying nothing was wrong. My PDX V9 hissed and popped turn on/off and I wasn't about to go through that RMA game again.
> 
> There is a reason for that lower price and it isn't worth the hassle to try to save a few dollars on an inferior product.


My Alpine PDX-F4 has been flawless for nearly a year now.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I've ran JL XD amps and honestly believe them to be fantastic bargains, even at full authorized dealer prices. VERY easy on electrical, about 10% underrated at 14 volts plus a tiny footprint. I wish the XD mono amps were 1 ohm stable but, that's a minor issue.


----------



## Mixman (Aug 11, 2009)

I have had both an Arc ks1000 and now have a JL HD 1200. I definitely prefer the JL....smaller , more efficient and to me sounds better.

As far as Sonix is concerned, they have great deals. I got my HD 1200 as an open box for $499. That is a better price than I generally see used on these. Hell, I have seen HD750's near that price used. It was in excellent condition, no scratches with the box and manual. I was surprised the three they had didn't all go the first day. The only thing I wished is that they did same day shipping. When I order from them early eastern time and they still don't ship till the next day. That adds another day to the already long shipping time from Cali to NJ.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

MUGWUMP said:


> My Alpine PDX-F4 has been flawless for nearly a year now.


If you had problems with 2 out of 2 Alpine PDX amplifiers, would you buy another? At this point, they are just a waste of time, money, and effort... Even if they revise them and tell me the problems are fixed, my retort will be that they told me that LAST time! 

To get me to try something that didn't work a second time, after receiving unsatisfactory customer service the first time, was a major accomplishment. After two prior failures, it will be nearly impossible to convince me to make the same mistake a third time!


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

hawaii_broncos_fan said:


> Arc over jl but that's just me. I have purchased a few times from sonic w/no problems at all. Also why are you looking for a 5 channel and a 4 channel amp?


Looking at the XD series and my setup I believe would require it.

• 2 - 3 1/2" co-ax speakers in the dash
• 2 - 6 1/2" comp. speakers in the doors with crossovers and tweeters
• 2 - 5 1/4" comp. speakers in the rear for fill
• 1 - 3 1/2" co-ax speaker in the dash for center channel
• 1 - 10" DVC 2 ohm sub 

I want fading capability for the front dash & door speakers.
I have rear speakers and a center channel as well.

5 Channel:
Channel 1 & 2 = Rears
Channel 3 & 4 = Center Channel run bridged for phantom channel
Channel 5 = Sub

4 Channel
Channel 1 & 2 = Dashs
Channel 3 & 4 = Doors

If anybody has any suggestions though please let me know.


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

Can't say much for ARC because i have no experience with them. I also have never used the Alpine PDX amps but several people have complained about the hissing and pop noises associated with them. That alone keeps me from trying them. I currently run a JL Audio HD 900/5 and its amazing. There is a thread on here that covers the HD series in depth. In the future I plan on upgrading my system for a 3 way active setup using Hertz High Energy components and either 2 JL HD 600/4 or maybe even going with 2 Hertz HDP 4 because of my ocdness. The JL XD amps are a good buy for the $$$. That's my .02.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

ChrisB said:


> If you had problems with 2 out of 2 Alpine PDX amplifiers, would you buy another? At this point, they are just a waste of time, money, and effort... Even if they revise them and tell me the problems are fixed, my retort will be that they told me that LAST time!
> 
> To get me to try something that didn't work a second time, after receiving unsatisfactory customer service the first time, was a major accomplishment. After two prior failures, it will be nearly impossible to convince me to make the same mistake a third time!


I'm not trying to convince you of anything. 

My PDX-F4 has been great for nearly a year.

It is what it is.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

To the OP:
1. Arc or JL Audio?
- Depends on what you're parameters (System upgrade from stock or Advanced to Expert SQ listening)
- Both manufacturers produce excellent products for specific budgets henceforth the reason of different amplifiers

2. Is Sonic Electronix a Trustworthy dealer?
- Great company offering a vast amount of product lines (both Authorized & none)

You may want to elaborate a bit more on the system layout. The question(a) asked are a bit vague.


----------



## niaheem (Dec 19, 2011)

I bought 2 12W6v2s from Sonic Electronics via Amazon and they are the real deal and working fine.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

love Sonic. most all of my set up was purchased there
in fact ill be buying a new sub from them

CC


----------



## Sancetiano (Mar 8, 2021)

JL Audio is the better brand!


----------



## CapriRS (Aug 19, 2018)

Been buying gear from sonic for myself and others for over a decade with zero issues. I like to think of them as the Costco Crutchfield, and I mean that in a good way.


----------

